# Did you miss me?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

So I received my 2nd annual invite to hit the weber club with Leaky and sparky, which is a rare and special treat.

Sparky seemed to take the lead to the holes and Leaky seemed to know all the fish sizes in the holes on a personal "1st name basis". It was not 5 mins in before this rainbow decided to become 1st fish of the day.................









I was a bit worried the fish leaky was fighting might just take him to Davey Jone's Locker but luckily this pic proves leaky operates with a spotter.....................

















Leaky took me to "the **** dam" and I hooked into a bute. Sure enough I made leaky and sparky stand there with my pike net for 5 mins just to launch the dynamic lure past our faces. We never did see the fish. As leaky said "it makes for a better fish tale  ".

Needing redemption I found only a little bit of solace in the 19 inch browns like this............









But I was determined to get something big from the weeb so I had to settle with a 60lb weber monster which was carefully released. (Note the proper handling of such a fine specimen)









Before Sparky changed his loyalties to me Leaky declared he was vanishing to retire for the evening.









So it was up to me to carry on solo.

Most were caught with rainbow rapalas.............








Some were caught with perch rapalas......................








Even a few were caught with brook trout rapalas..................








And it deserved a 2nd shot.........








Then I was treated to a 20 inch thick weber cutty...............









But most surprising of all was the brutes that took the sebile magic swimmer fast sink lures that I bought for pike fishing. Many big fish swipped at them but only a few were landed, all near 20 inches each.

It was nice to run into the weber trio (rainbows, browns, and cutthroat trout) but as the sun set the magic wore off and the expericnce went the way of the pumpkins in the cinderella story. With 47 fish landed I beat the boss at corperate golf.......... again! As Bill Murray said in caddyshack............."Cinderella story".


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good looking fish. I love the way Echo Canyon looks.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks too fun! Way too fun!!!!!!


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Holy cow your back. Its been kinda lonely, not being able to read your reports or seeing that funky hair -_O- . Its good to see a report from you. I know your on another site, but its good to hear from you on this site. Thanks for the great report as always. Love the pics. Hope to see more from you, now that the ice is off.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice 8)


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

The presentation was great. *-band-* You still owe me a few things, do you remember? One has to do with a measurement and 2 about Sparky (1 I don't want posted). The black and white with you and Sparky is creative, but I'd like the original with color for my memories. to do my thing on it. Looks like you need to re size your pics. for this forum. huh?
How about it? Am very,very happy to have been the guide and see ya enjoy. It was good, huh????


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Leaky said:


> The presentation was great. *-band-* You still owe me a few things, do you remember? One has to do with a measurement and 2 about Sparky (1 I don't want posted). The black and white with you and Sparky is creative, but I'd like the original with color for my memories. to do my thing on it. Looks like you need to re size your pics. for this forum. huh?
> How about it? Am very,very happy to have been the guide and see ya enjoy. It was good, huh????


I did take a measurement of the rainbow and sir it was 19.5 inches. I took a shot of it in my garage with a tape measure if you really need to see it to belive me.

It is only on this forum that the pics need re-sizing. Every where else is fine so IMO the forum needs to change not me. The old site I used to put up my pics is more of a mountain website and after diguising the fish pics as "wildlife" 800 times they caught onto us.

It was good. But like all good things it has to come to an end sometime.

I will get you the other pic soon.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

gmanhunter said:


> Holy cow your back. Its been kinda lonely, not being able to read your reports or seeing that funky hair -_O- . Its good to see a report from you. I know your on another site, but its good to hear from you on this site. Thanks for the great report as always. Love the pics. Hope to see more from you, now that the ice is off.


I don't think I have posted anything over on another site than I have here latley.

There will be more reports!


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry, maybe I got you mixed up with the evil one. Looking forward to your post.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------

